# The contraceptive pill..



## Verient (Aug 8, 2009)

I got it yesterday, but I've heard it makes you put on weight. Is this true? x


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't think so! 
If you check the information on your pill, it does say one of the possible side effects is water retention, and that can make you a little bit fuller... but it's rare. I've been on the pill for 2 years, and it never gave me side effects... only not pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But if you experience any side effects like weight again, or other serious problems you just have to go to your doctor and he would decide if you should change pills or if you shouldn't take the pill which is very rare too!
There's so many brands and doses that you will have to find the right for you, and if you gain weight don't worry, you just have to stop taking that pill and you'll lose it. 
I've been in the same one for 2 years and it's alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



An advice, choose a lower dose pill, because the higher doses, in a long term, can make you have liver problems... It happened to my mom. She took the same higher dose pill for 28 eyers and had to stop. But if you take a lower pill I guess it's okay, that's what my doctor said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope this helps you (


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 8, 2009)

I have been on the pill for three years now and I never gained a pound from it. I wish I had though, I could use it!


----------



## annikay (Aug 8, 2009)

Never did for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cleared up my skin nicely though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: Been on it about 10 years now (from 20 to 30 years old), and I'm slimmer than when I started - it's more to do with eating and exercise!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 8, 2009)

Every pill and every person react differently. Don't worry too much... if you start to put on weight ask your Doctor to switch you to another BC pill that he or she knows that most of her patients don't gain weight on it.

I've taken Yaz for 2 years... and within the first few months without changing my routine in anyway I lost a few pounds... it wasn't miraculous, like 5 lbs, but I didn't gain weight- and I haven't yet.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 9, 2009)

the average "weight gain" from the pill is about 3 lbs and yes, its usually water retenetion. My doctor says it usually goes away after the first 3 months.
I've been using bc for 5 years and i never gained weight from it.
the first 4 were contraceptive pills, and i just switched to nuva ring (which rocks my freakin vaginal canal! its awesome!!)


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 11, 2009)

I gained two cups sizes. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 11, 2009)

hell yes i gained weight i was on OTC-lo and i gained about 15 lbs. never again! then i changed to yaz and its been clearing my skin and my periods are a day or two shorter.


----------



## christinakate (Aug 11, 2009)

The most you can really gain is 3 pounds. Its water weight ! And it will go away. If your active even slighty active, it shouldnt have much effect. Ive been on it for a year now, gained a pound within the first month, it went away by the next.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Aug 11, 2009)

i was on OTC-lo and lost weight... like 10lbs but i don't think it was all the BC i was working out and eating well. like everyone has said weight gain isn't substantial and its almost always water weight. if it becomes an issue talk to your doctor... but you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 11, 2009)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBIESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not two cup sizes but they def got bigger.. I was wrapping gifts and told my bf, and he checked and he agrees. Lol.


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know if both of those cups sizes can be attributed to the pill... But it was like a gift from the boob gods.


----------



## wannabelyn (Aug 12, 2009)

my breasts became fuller, I only took it to help my skin. It definitely made a difference though it's not like flawless, just less congested


----------



## krystaj (Aug 13, 2009)

I didn't  gain weight but it cleared my skin and gave me slightly bigger boobs. No complaints here!


----------

